# **March 25, 2006 Mass State Champs at RCE**



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

RC Excitement in Fitchburg, Mass will be hosting the Mass State Champs on March 25, 2006. This is also a REGIONAL QUALIFIER FOR THE US PAN CAR CHAMPS!!

This event takes place on our 75' x 45' Gray Ozite carpet track. It's a medium to high grip foam tire track where Paragon Ground Effects is allowed. 

We're running 1/12th Stock, Stock Sedan, and 19 turn Pan Sedan. This is a NON hand-out motor event, however typical stock/19t spec rules will apply. The track is equipped with AMBrc, and personal transponders are preferred but not mandatory. 

There are 100+ pit spaces with chairs and a/c power. There are a large number of fast food establishments in the area, and local delivery.

Prices are $25 for the first class, $15 for each additional class. Handout style stock motors (purple endbell Monsters, stripped) are available on site for $20/ea. There will be awards for top three in each main.

This is also a great chance to race against some of the fastest onroad guys in the country.


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Here is the website for everyone who is interested.

www.rcexcitement.com


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

This race will also be a qualifier for the US Pan Car Championships. Top 3 finishers in 12th stock get their ticket punched to FL and Im working on having 19T Pan Sedan as an exhibition class so top 3 in that class will be entered in the pool for that.


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

How about 19turn 12th scale?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

19T 12th scale is an exhibition class and if enough folks show interest we will offer that at the finals and anywhere along the way where at least 3 folks show up


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Any other ?s


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Even though many guys are headed to the NATS this weekend is a great chance to check out RCE and put down some fast laps!!


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

top please! :wave:


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

And its an easy chance to qualify for a trip to sunny Florida


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

Alot of guys are coming back from the NATIONALS, and are looking to face some fierce competition!! I SAY BRING IT ON!!


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

we are also planning on giving tons of stuff from a few sponsors...


----------

